# Waiting Lists @ the RFC



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site.  I was wondering if anyone could advise me on the waiting list @ the Royal?  I have a review appointment in September to start my 3rd IVF.  How long is the private list?? I was thinking of going to Origin if it's too long, even though Origin is more expensive.   Your help would be apprecited.


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi and welcome.  I know i had to wait 4 months for private frozen embie transfer but not sure how long it is for full Ivf if you go over to the N.ireland thread i know a few girls have been told they will have to wait a lot longer.  Phone the admin team at the rfc as you are private they should be able to give you a estimated time,,, i also know it is advisable to wait approx 3 months from your last tx before starting any you tx.  Good luck
Sunnyxox


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi

Our first IVF failed at end of May and we were transferred to private and NHS ICSI list in early June.  We are now being told that the private and NHS list would both be a 5 months wait so that would be January time.  This is ICSI and I think the list for IVF is shorter.  You could call the admin team and ask them.

Fiona


----------



## tishy (Feb 15, 2007)

HI

We attended with Dr Traub at his Malone Rd clininc last August and started private treatment at the RFC in January this year.  Although from recent posts on NI Girls thread I get the impression that the waiting list procedure for private patients may have changed since then - something to do with which consultant referred you - I would phone Admin (I know they aren't the most helpful but on this occasion they may be the only ones with the info you need) and check the situation out.

Good luck

Tishy


----------

